# Maybach anyone?



## Spartacus_33 (Dec 2, 2004)

Check 



 out:


----------



## racer1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Spartacus_33 said:


> Check
> 
> 
> 
> out:


Looks like the batmobile
:thumbdwn:


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Batman!*

Looks out of this world... Welcome to the funny world of Maybach... Oh I meant Mercedes.:rofl:


----------



## P.Chas (Nov 25, 2005)

Crapmobile!


----------



## joe joe (Apr 6, 2006)

like the front view..... the rear end is funky !! I give it a 6 :yikes:


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

The grill is a bit much, but I like it. It's a modern interpretation of a vintage car look. I wish designers too more inspiration from vintage cars, especially cars older than 30 years old. I believe Bugatti did the same for it's Veyron. The Veyron seems inspired by the 1936 Bugatti T57G.

Cars before WWII look wonderful. It's too bad cars these days look like carbon copies of each other. Hooray for Maybach to do something so bold and still be 'old school'.


----------



## Spartacus_33 (Dec 2, 2004)

SmoothCruise said:


> The grill is a bit much, but I like it. It's a modern interpretation of a vintage car look. I wish designers too more inspiration from vintage cars, especially cars older than 30 years old. I believe Bugatti did the same for it's Veyron. The Veyron seems inspired by the 1936 Bugatti T57G.
> 
> Cars before WWII look wonderful. It's too bad cars these days look like carbon copies of each other. Hooray for Maybach to do something so bold and still be 'old school'.


Totally agree!


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Spartacus_33 said:


> Totally agree!


And all the BMW badge snobs will say that modern cars are just rip-off copies of BMW. Which, even if dubiously true, means modern cars are ripoff copies of completely bland sh!t, compared to some of the real beauties from the 30's or so.

If you want to see a really cool car collection, search for 'Ralph Lauren Car Collection' do a web search and an image search.

The Ralph Lauren Car Collection has been an exhibit travelling from museum to museum across the country. You might want to see if it will stop by your area.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I can see the rappers lining up as we speak...


----------

